# How to Pose Mini Rex?



## lelanatty (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, this is Rolo.








He is my only mini rex rabbit, and I want to learn more about the breed for the future. I am also trying to find him a girlfriend. 

Therefore I ask you Mini Rex breeders, am I posing him right? This first picture is what he looks like when he is just sitting on the table, after I was petting him on the head, that's why his head is all the way on the table.






Next are acouple pictures of me trying to pose him. 










So is this right?

Also I want to know what you all think of his type. Feel free to grill him.

What are all of his strengths? Weaknesses? What should I be looking for in a potential matefor him?

Thanks


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 23, 2010)

His back feet are way too far forward. They should be lined up with the edge of his hip and where he peaks on his topline. His front feet should be flat on the table and lined up with his eyes. He also seems to be pulling back from you.

He appears to be long in body and long in the shoulder. He also appears to be on the larger rangy side. He does have nice color and markings.


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 23, 2010)

He was pulling back from me. He is not very used to posing because his former owner treated him like a pet. I will try to get pictures of him posing correctly very soon.


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry for the double post, i'm not sure what happened there. 

And I hate to say it, but he looks pretty silly like this.







Here is one that he did himself:






Also, here is a top view picture, but it was fom when he was posed incorrectly, if that makes a difference. 






I just weighed him and he weighs exactly 3 pounds 8 ounces. He is approximately 2 years old.

Everyone loves his color. That I know.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to get my hands on him for about two minutes to get him to pose. He has nice width but seems long. The buck below is Eddie one of my herd bucks that has 9 legs including 2 Best in Shows. Notice how shorthis bodyis and his very short shoulders. He poses like this on his own. I showed him quite a bit and now I am showing his grandchildren. Picture a softball with a baseball stuck in front of it and that is what you want to go for. You want to be able to run your hands from the shoulders all the way back down to the table and feel a nice smooth body and full hindquarter.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry about the size of the picture. It was tiny when I posted it. Could a mod make it smaller please.


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 23, 2010)

It's ok. I wish someone could teach him to pose. I am just so used to my netherland dwarfs I probably just haven't figured out how I am supposed to handle a larger rabbit than that yet. I will keep working with him and see if we both get any better.


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 24, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## pamnock (Jul 24, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> It's ok. I wish someone could teach him to pose. I am just so used to my netherland dwarfs I probably just haven't figured out how I am supposed to handle a larger rabbit than that yet. I will keep working with him and see if we both get any better.



A major factor in posing is conformation/genetics. The best rabbits are "born to pose" with little intervention needed.

However, working with rabbits can certainly get them to cooperate in showing themselves off to their best advantage.


----------

